# I'm new and require some advice on calibration equipment



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is the first chapter of audio calibration for me and I need advice. The threads I've seen regarding most equipment have been about 5 years old (REW forum) and I'd appreciate some updates on what I should be purchasing. 

I have two systems, both highly similar: 
7.1 & 5.1
Pioneer VSX-1018AH receiver
Velodyne powered SW
Various LRC and Surrounds

I want to use REW for the software.

1. Mic - a UMIK-1 has been ordered.

2. External USB soundcard with internal mic preamp with phantom power - which one?

3. miniDSP in a box - which one? With the receivers I have I probably only need the miniDSB 2x4 for the sub. If not, which box and which plugin?

4. What else do I need?

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> I want to use REW for the software.
> 
> 1. Mic - a UMIK-1 has been ordered.
> 
> 2. External USB soundcard with internal mic preamp with phantom power - which one?


Don't need a external USB soundcard, all you need is a laptop with either headphone or HDMI output.



> 3. miniDSP in a box - which one? With the receivers I have I probably only need the miniDSB 2x4 for the sub. If not, which box and which plugin?


Not familiar with.



> 4. What else do I need?


Cable from the laptop to the receiver/amp.



> Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


Using a laptop soundcard, do not calibrate the soundcard. 

If you bought the mic from Cross - Spectrum, download the serial no from MiniDsp and transfer the very top line with the Sens factor data which will give you close SPL readings.

1. Download REW

2. Transfer mic calibration file to either My Documents or Folder, up to you.

3. Plug in Mic via USB cable

4. Open REW

5. REW will ask if you want to use the UMIK as a mic, click yes or OK

6. REW will ask if you have a calibration file click Yes or OK then import mic calibration file.

7. Connect the cable to the receiver

8. Done, ready to measure.

Hope this helps


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

Phillips said:


> Hope this helps


It does. Thank you.

I'm working with REW and the UMIK-1 learning the basics. A miniDSP 2x4 should be arriving next week.

I'm very impressed with the HDMI connection and ASIO4ALL v2.


----------

